# 97 sportsman electrical/no spark problem after washing



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok guy's here is what i got. it was running fine until i got into gas tank deep water and died, the on restarting it would only stay started with the start button pressed? then mysteriosly started working fine when it dried. so we were riding again in a creek, water splash made it die again so we pulled the hood and after pouring water on the rpm limiter it started to run again. I know now water is getting into the rpm limiter or cdi, but i washed it the other day now i cannot get any spark at all tried taking it all apart to make sure i had a good ground, and still nothing, I am thinking of just buying a new cdi, rpm limiter and coil..... 

What should i do and has anyone else had this problem? 
Thanks for any suggestions! I have a trip planned for the 17th to wolf pen gap and need to get parts ordered if needed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you would like to try drying out the cdi and whatever else any further, bury it in a jar or bowl of white rice. make sure you seal the container.

or if you have access to a load of dessicant packets those will work also.


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

have you heard of this happening before? I could try that but i like water riding so if its going to do this i guess i will just buy a new on...?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

hey rod . I suggest u dry them out . buy your party ballons and some silicone and some di electric grease . and Put the CDI in a ballon and di electic the connections silicone and install same with the limiter . I am doing the same with mine once my valves get done . So if u have any further questions for me you can give me a call . 

Popoemtfire


----------

